# What ever happened to...



## Rickgm (Apr 1, 2007)

Mr. and Mrs. Vomit? They (mostly he but sometimes she) used to post here regularly maybe 6 or 7 years ago. Mrs. Vomit was getting fatter and they would post updates and pictures on a regular basis. They were, as he put it, "living the dream." Anyone heard from them?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 1, 2007)

To say that those two were 'controversial' is to say that the pope might be a little religious. 

I'd almost prefer to have Vince back, rather than the Vomits. 

almost.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 1, 2007)

I didnt know the Vomits at all. 

I think I may be the only person that didnt totally hate Vince.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 1, 2007)

I didn't agree with Mr. in any political sense, but I still often enjoyed their contributions. Hopefully they're healthy, happy and doing well.  

I'll never forget when Mrs. V was Princess of Whales... still one of the funniest things from that time period.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 1, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> I didnt know the Vomits at all.
> 
> I think I may be the only person that didnt totally hate Vince.



I didn't hate him. Didn't know him enough to like or dislike him.


----------



## tinkerbell (Apr 1, 2007)

I never knew the Vomits....but...very interesting name.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 1, 2007)

I didn't know them well, and certainly not enough to hate them - but I saw the effects of how they interacted. It wasn't pretty a lot of the time. 

That said... they were, as I recall, smart, passionate and often very entertaining.


----------



## blubrluvr (Apr 2, 2007)

I miss them as well. I'm guessing the Captain got sick of having to submit to the abuse from all the lefties who frequent this board.

Am I the only Right Winger left?


----------



## Tina (Apr 2, 2007)

Actually, the 'captain' was usually the one who _slung_ the abuse, wherever he went.


----------



## Zoom (Apr 2, 2007)

I'd forgotten all about Atomic, as well as who was slinging what at whom.

Don't know if this is him...
http://www.freerepublic.com/~atomicvomit/


----------



## Imp (Apr 2, 2007)

Tina said:


> Actually, the 'captain' was usually the one who _slung_ the abuse, wherever he went.



His verbage was about as colorful as his name. Nor would I call him a particularly articulate voice for the right.


----------



## Les Toil (Apr 2, 2007)

Zoom said:


> I'd forgotten all about Atomic, as well as who was slinging what at whom.
> 
> Don't know if this is him...
> http://www.freerepublic.com/~atomicvomit/



That's him. And damn, he's a good photographer. How strange someone who has such a God-given eye for beauty found such glee in hurting people to their naked bone.


----------



## Rickgm (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't remember anything about his political views or how controversial he was... I was to busy enjoying the photos of his beautiful wife...


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 2, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> I never knew the Vomits....but...very interesting name.



I always thought that their name refered to the ancient Roman practice of gorging, vomiting (gross!), then gorging some more. That way they could feast all day.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 2, 2007)

What the hell are they teaching on the Boards these days?!?!

From now on every day...

8:00 - 10:00 History of Dimensions

10:00 - 11:00 Dimensions Appreciation

11:00 - 5:00 Lunch

5:00 - 9:00 Dinner


signed,

School of Dimensions


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 2, 2007)

Why's lunch the longer period? Isn't the better stuff at dinner anyway?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 2, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> To say that those two were 'controversial' is to say that the pope might be a little religious.
> 
> I'd almost prefer to have Vince back, rather than the Vomits.
> 
> almost.


 I gotta check this out... he had style at least, and was not entirely secretive unlike... um whatever his real name is.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 2, 2007)

Gentleman said:


> I always thought that their name refered to the ancient Roman practice of gorging, vomiting (gross!), then gorging some more. That way they could feast all day.


 The righties are always talking about 'spewing'... must be a frat thing...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 2, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> The righties are always talking about 'spewing'... must be a frat thing...




ROFLMAO. I must agree with you on that.

PLEASE let's not talk about the Vomits. It makes me nauseous - (badum-bum)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 2, 2007)

I thought I was the only one who wondered what became of the Vomits. the last I recall they were doing a lot of traveling abroad and had a site set up where they posted pictures of their adventures. I used to go there a lot but lost the url.


----------



## Rickgm (Apr 2, 2007)

Gentleman said:


> I always thought that their name refered to the ancient Roman practice of gorging, vomiting (gross!), then gorging some more. That way they could feast all day.



I'm not sure but I think the name "Vomit" may have come from his repulsion for liberals who made him want to do just that.


----------



## AC4400CW (Apr 3, 2007)

The few times I posted on Dimensions tended to be spars with the Vomits. I noticed that if a subject was among Rush Limbaugh's talking points, Mr. Vomit would start a thread about it later that day in an attempt to incite a political feud. I also noted that Mr. V. appeared to let others do his thinking for him and didn't fact check much. If Rush got the facts wrong during his show, Vomit did the same. Sometimes Vomit's diatribes followed Rush nearly word-for-word.

One of my favorite threads involved Mrs. V. (aka Tubular Belle) recounting some bad experiences she had during a short stint as a federal employee, and extrapolating from it that federal employment was a sure path to personal destruction. My responses to her based on my standing as a federal employee, and reasonably functional human being, seemed to annoy her.

Another fun one was Mr. V. deciding to carry water for the pundits who opined that Nazis were really lefties after all, a concept that gained traction only among the faithful. But I digress...

Maybe I actually miss them? Nah.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 3, 2007)

I remember them posting when I started lurking here (that was like ten years ago.. zomg I was 12, so illegal! )... I don't remember them being nearly as horrible as their site makes them out to be though o.o

=Divals


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 3, 2007)

Tina said:


> Actually, the 'captain' was usually the one who _slung_ the abuse, wherever he went.



So true, he was a total shit. But Mrs. was a beauty.


----------



## Mini (Apr 3, 2007)

Funny, I've been posting/lurking for about 7 years now and I can't remember them at all. Sounds like I missed some good times.


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 3, 2007)

I would say it was probably around 97 or 98 when he stopped coming around. So you probably just missed him.


----------



## OggggO (Apr 3, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Why's lunch the longer period? Isn't the better stuff at dinner anyway?



That's because dessert is from 9:00 until you fall asleep, be that 9:01 or 7:59.


----------



## USANDTHEM (Apr 16, 2007)

blubrluvr said:


> I miss them as well. I'm guessing the Captain got sick of having to submit to the abuse from all the lefties who frequent this board.
> 
> Am I the only Right Winger left?



I am with you on the right side of things.
why does it seem we are in the minority?


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 16, 2007)

USANDTHEM said:


> I am with you on the right side of things.
> why does it seem we are in the minority?



Because conservatives, generally, are made nervous by 'alternative lifestyles' - including fat admiration.

=Divals


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 16, 2007)

Divals said:


> I remember them posting when I started lurking here (that was like ten years ago.. zomg I was 12, so illegal! )



You too, huh?


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 16, 2007)

Divals said:


> Because conservatives, generally, are made nervous by 'alternative lifestyles' - including fat admiration.
> 
> =Divals



True dat.

Although I will confess that despite being a card-carrying Beatnik Tree-Hugger, I find that BeakerFA pic of a fat Ann Coulter to be incredibly hot.


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 16, 2007)

Only because for her to get fat, she'd have to be eating so often that she could never speak.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 16, 2007)

Gentleman said:


> I always thought that their name refered to the ancient Roman practice of gorging, vomiting (gross!), then gorging some more. That way they could feast all day.


 
I know nothing about these Vomits of whom you speak but I have to be obnoxious and say that the Roman vomit thing is a very common misconception. 

Not to say that they never vomited after large meals, but it was by no means the institutionalized practice it's thought to be. The error comes from the misunderstanding of the word "vomitorium", which is simply a passageway leading to and from the seats of an amphitheater. 

Vomit meaning to eject, essentially. Because we use that word only for regurgitation, people understood the "vomitorium" to be a room in which you went to hurl. But really, it's a hallway of sorts. 

There are a few writings which mention vomiting after too much food or drink, but it's really that the Romans were just way into being gourmands, and sometimes went too far. But it wasn't a "practice" per se. 

Okay, I'll slink away now and stop being a pedantic dillhole.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 16, 2007)

Falling Boy said:


> I would say it was probably around 97 or 98 when he stopped coming around. So you probably just missed him.


He'd always post that picture of Al Gore in 'Nam with the business end of his rifle to the ground. So he was posting thru the '00 election and I think just into the Invasion of Afghanistan. I joked that he'd joined the Afghan Navy.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 16, 2007)

blubrluvr said:


> I miss them as well. I'm guessing the Captain got sick of having to submit to the abuse from all the lefties who frequent this board.
> 
> Am I the only Right Winger left?



If ya can't stand the heat, as they say. Besides, your memory's a little faulty. Having been on the receiving end of his rantings, I can say that he slung more than he was slung at. He felt free to call liberals degenerates, child molesters, and the like -- despite the fact that we tried to have reasoned discussion with him about important issues.



Rickgm said:


> I'm not sure but I think the name "Vomit" may have come from his repulsion for liberals who made him want to do just that.



See what I mean? No insult there. No way.  



Waxwing said:


> I know nothing about these Vomits of whom you speak but I have to be obnoxious and say that the Roman vomit thing is a very common misconception.
> 
> Not to say that they never vomited after large meals, but it was by no means the institutionalized practice it's thought to be. The error comes from the misunderstanding of the word "vomitorium", which is simply a passageway leading to and from the seats of an amphitheater.
> 
> ...



Best post in the whole damn thread. You can be a pedantic dillhole any time, mmmkay? I'd rep you but it won't let me. Yet. But I will soon. And when you least expect it.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 16, 2007)

blubrluvr said:


> Am I the only Right Winger left?



I'm the only Left Winger. Right?


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 16, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I know nothing about these Vomits of whom you speak but I have to be obnoxious and say that the Roman vomit thing is a very common misconception.
> Not to say that they never vomited after large meals, but it was by no means the institutionalized practice it's thought to be. The error comes from the misunderstanding of the word "vomitorium", which is simply a passageway leading to and from the seats of an amphitheater.
> Vomit meaning to eject, essentially. Because we use that word only for regurgitation, people understood the "vomitorium" to be a room in which you went to hurl. But really, it's a hallway of sorts.
> There are a few writings which mention vomiting after too much food or drink, but it's really that the Romans were just way into being gourmands, and sometimes went too far. But it wasn't a "practice" per se.
> Okay, I'll slink away now and stop being a pedantic dillhole.



Who were the Projectilists?


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 16, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> He'd always post that picture of Al Gore in 'Nam with the business end of his rifle to the ground. So he was posting thru the '00 election and I think just into the Invasion of Afghanistan. I joked that he'd joined the Afghan Navy.



I got online in early '01 and they were still around (at least Mr. was) for a while after that. It was clear there'd been a lot of earlier drama.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 16, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Who were the Projectilists?


 
A little known sect, thought to have originally been an offshoot of the animist beliefs which formed the basis of Roman worship. 

The projectilists (from the Latin "projectus", meaning "spew") would engage in complex regurgitation rituals designed to celebrate distance and accuracy. Those who could hit an elaborately carved target were considered closest to the gods. This symbolized the ability of the gods to send forth, or "spew", blessings upon the people. 

Thanks, Miss Vickie! I love butting in with pointless trivia.


----------



## liudocka (Jan 21, 2008)

There she is 

View attachment Mrs. Vomit 3.jpg


----------



## Artflsoul (Jan 22, 2008)

Divals said:


> Because conservatives, generally, are made nervous by 'alternative lifestyles' - including fat admiration.
> 
> =Divals



I don't think it's right to generalizes people like that. That is the problem with folks who are far to the left OR right. They take the extreme and assume that everyone is that way. Obviously Mr Vomit did not have a problem with fat admiration. In fact, in that respect he was a liberal. He used to say he was "living the dream." I'm not really sure what he meant by that, but I prefer to believe that it was the fact that his beautiful wife loved being fat and had no problem getting fatter. That was the dream of many FAs back then.

I am a Republican, and I vote that way because I believe in smaller government, lower taxes, and more responsibility to states and individuals. I guess I am socially a liberal though. Folks should be allowed to do as they please so long as they don't harm someone else. Not all republicans are against alternative lifestyles. Some of us are just concerned with the economic philosophy (i.e. socialism) of the far left.


----------



## dodo (Jan 23, 2008)

I fuct 'em. Still have the t-shirt.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jan 23, 2008)

I found this link after a quick search for the Vomits:

http://www.freerepublic.com/~atomicvomit/

I'm still debating whether or not I miss them... I'm leaning towards "not."


Brenda


----------



## altered states (Jan 23, 2008)

Artflsoul said:


> I don't think it's right to generalizes people like that. That is the problem with folks who are far to the left OR right. They take the extreme and assume that everyone is that way. Obviously Mr Vomit did not have a problem with fat admiration. In fact, in that respect he was a liberal. He used to say he was "living the dream." I'm not really sure what he meant by that, but I prefer to believe that it was the fact that his beautiful wife loved being fat and had no problem getting fatter. That was the dream of many FAs back then.



I'd call Mr. Vomit a libertarian, not a republican. I'd add more to that, but then this whole thread would wind up in Hyde Park and who wants that?


----------



## Jes (Jan 23, 2008)

liudocka said:


> There she is



she recovered her chair!


i've certainly heard a lot about this couple. Never read 'em.


----------



## durden (Jan 23, 2008)

I remember the Vomits but not thru this forum, I had found a link to a page of Mrs. Vomits pics and it was totally non political, just pics of her and a few amusing comments or titles for the pics. If I remember correctly after months of nice steady updates to her page and her size, I thought I saw an announcement that Mrs. V had given birth. If memory serves as well there were no new pics and the site came down soon after.


----------



## strataadvance (Jan 23, 2008)

She wrote a nice piece about being a feedee. He had some neat captions to go along with some great photos of her eating.My favorite was Mrs. Vomit at "The Groaning Board". That referred to her eating at the counter in their kitchen. And I'll never forget almost missing one of his best posts.He titled the post "My Longest and Most Political Post Ever". The post turned out to be entirely about her weight gain-not politics. Something like" After several months at a plateau my wife has recently gained again.She pushed the needle of the scale to 330 pounds. " That is the only time I remember seeing a weight posted for Mrs. Vomit. I'll never forget a nice picture of her on a small deck in a bathing suit.She looked great! 

OH! The reason I posted.Their daughter is named Regan. I think that was political.


----------



## Artflsoul (Jan 24, 2008)

I remember that web site. She was so adorable... The shot of her standing on the deck was really cute. Another favorite was one of her at the table shoveling food into her mouth.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jan 24, 2008)

strataadvance said:


> OH! The reason I posted.Their daughter is named Regan. I think that was political.



I would like to thing they named her after Linda Blair's character in "the Exorcist" (just because it would probably annoy Mr. A-V). 

Brenda


----------



## TallFatSue (Jan 24, 2008)

Ah yes, it's time to count my blessings again. I most definitely don't miss Vince, who was a major passive aggressive type. We had a problem employee just like him here at my office whom I managed to get rid of without technically firing him. Morale skyrocketed after he left.


----------



## Carol W. (Jan 24, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> I think I may be the only person that didnt totally hate Vince.




As I recall, there were at least several people here who didn't hate Vince. I don't happen to have been one of them.....


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 25, 2008)

Rickgm said:


> Mr. and Mrs. Vomit? They (mostly he but sometimes she) used to post here regularly maybe 6 or 7 years ago. Mrs. Vomit was getting fatter and they would post updates and pictures on a regular basis. They were, as he put it, "living the dream." Anyone heard from them?




Hmmm...yeah, I remember them from way back when. Always wondered why they left here.


Dennis


----------



## Havarti (Jan 27, 2008)

How many of you remember the time they launched a lunatic attack on *MSXXL*. 
For reasons unknown the went apeshit on her, and their comments went far beyond anything sane.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 28, 2008)

Havarti said:


> How many of you remember the time they launched a lunatic attack on *MSXXL*.
> For reasons unknown the went apeshit on her, and their comments went far beyond anything sane.



As entertaining as they were they did have their moments. I remember them fondly except for the time AV launched into some girl who posted her pics, saying she looked like a man when clearly she was just some young female trying to make friends here. It was all in fun via their POV but sometimes it got carried too far.


----------



## Mica Vim Toot (Jan 31, 2008)

Rickgm said:


> Mr. and Mrs. Vomit? They (mostly he but sometimes she) used to post here regularly maybe 6 or 7 years ago. Mrs. Vomit was getting fatter and they would post updates and pictures on a regular basis. They were, as he put it, "living the dream." Anyone heard from them?



I get a kick out of these "What ever became of The Vomits" posts! They come along a few times a year. How long have they been gone, 5 years????

I remember that they had particular and well known targets here who I wont name. I wonder if anyone would be asking about _them_ 5 years on were they to choose to stop posting. Not that we'd be so fortunate as to find out.

Vim Toot!


----------



## ClickFa (Jan 31, 2008)

This is why you don't speak of the devil...

Welcome back, I think.

Clickfa:blink:


----------



## mango (Jan 31, 2008)

*Hey... Whatever happened to that Mica Vim Toot guy who trolled the boards?


Oh that's right....


He got banned!


*


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow...how did they _ever_ figure out that "Mica Vim Toot" was an anagram of "Atomic Vomit"????

_So_ stealthy.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 31, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Wow...how did they _ever_ figure out that "Mica Vim Toot" was an anagram of "Atomic Vomit"????
> 
> _So_ stealthy.



It was sorta like AV but with a few subtle flavors missing and too much salt. May have been someone else's vomit this time though shades of the old vomit were present. Hard to say.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 31, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> It was sorta like AV but with a few subtle flavors missing and too much salt. May have been someone else's vomit this time though shades of the old vomit were present. Hard to say.



Proof I'm slow.  He was a lot more fun before though.


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, or maybe it was the fact that he revived some ancient thread to post, like, a _bajillion_ times in his own -- ooops, I _mean_ in _Atomic Vomit's _defense...hmm, ya think?

Gosh, so well-played. Ann Coulter is somewhere farting her praise.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 31, 2008)

mango said:


> *Hey... Whatever happened to that Mica Vim Toot guy who trolled the boards?
> 
> 
> Oh that's right....
> ...




hahahahaha, too bad, so sad


----------



## Super Fan (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes, :bow:WOW, Mrs. Vomit was a hot looking lady. He seemed to be an aggressive religious guy who did not like nude or sexy photos. I seem to remember him scolding posters for posting photos that he considered too sexy. I think after Mrs. Vomit had their kid he became too anti sex for Dimensions.


----------

